# Food Safety News - 05/30/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 30, 2021)

*Publisher’s Platform: Hepatitis A vaccines cost a lot less than lawsuits*
By Bill Marler on May 30, 2021 12:05 am I felt another blog post coming on after reading Spectrum 1’s headline: “More vaccination clinics offered this week after possible Hepatitis A exposure at Fredonia restaurant” There were two more hepatitis A vaccination clinics in Chautauqua County this week after a potential exposure to the virus at a restaurant. The Chautauqua County Health Department says anyone who... Continue Reading


*Firms linked to outbreak in Singapore allowed to restart*
By News Desk on May 30, 2021 12:03 am The Singapore Food Agency (SFA) has lifted the suspension of two food businesses linked to an outbreak that affected 55 people. The investigation is ongoing. Certain operations at Meetup @ 352 (Kin Hoi) and Kemono Pte. Ltd. were suspended from April 20 to May 27. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and SFA received reports of... Continue Reading

*King’s Command recalls meat products in 10 states for misbranding, allergens*
By News Desk on May 29, 2021 03:21 pm King’s Command Foods LLC of Kent, WA, is recalling 20,025 pounds of fully cooked, not shelf stable meat and poultry meatballs and pork patties because of misbranding and undeclared allergens, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) reported. The products contain egg, milk, and/or wheat, known allergens, which are not declared... Continue Reading


*Raw milk contaminated with Listeria; New York issues public warning*
By News Desk on May 29, 2021 03:00 pm For the second time in five weeks New York officials are warning consumers not to drink unpasteurized, raw milk from Breese Hollow Dairy because of bacterial contamination. No illnesses have been reported, but a sample of the milk collected by an inspector was contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The dairy is in Hoosick Falls, NY, in... Continue Reading


*Nationwide recall of organic mushrooms initiated because of Listeria risks*
By News Desk on May 29, 2021 02:41 pm Although company officials did not report how the contamination was discovered, Marquis Worldwide Speciality Inc. is recalling its organic enoki mushrooms because of concerns about Listeria monocytogenes. The company in Industry, CA, is warning consumers to throw away the fresh mushrooms even if they don’t look or smell spoiled, according to the firm’s recall notice... Continue Reading


----------

